# The best Career advice you will ever get



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

ShatteredHeart said:


>


Can you make a résumé of this video? It's interesting, and I find it useful when I'm doubtful of what I want to do.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Karla said:


> Can you make a résumé of this video?



I don't know what you mean


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I remember watching this vid! I also remember watching a video from Steve Jobs to follow your passion, then I thought, "Didn't Jobs practically steal Xerox's idea?" In a way, it wasn't truly _his_ passion? He just stole it, and ran with it. Hmm..


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

ShatteredHeart said:


> I don't know what you mean


I meant, can you say in a few words what is the video about?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

strawberryLola said:


> I remember watching this vid! I also remember watching a video from Steve Jobs to follow your passion, then I thought, "Didn't Jobs practically steal Xerox's idea?" In a way, it wasn't truly _his_ passion? He just stole it, and ran with it. Hmm..


UM NO
chester carlson was a bright business man
xerox failed to see the future in computer tech
i live 1 mile away from the former xerox empire
and have known many retiree 
like kodak and bausch and lomb these people never saw the full potential of their ideas
now all 3 companies are obsolete and have been kicked off wall street


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Karla said:


> I meant, can you say in a few words what is the video about?


*Keys to success as per this video*

1) Passion is only good when accompanied by skill
2) Don't do what you love, Love what you do
3) There is more opportunity to succeed in less desirable careers


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

ShatteredHeart said:


> *Keys to success as per this video*
> 
> 1) Passion is only good when accompanied by skill
> 2) Don't do what you love, Love what you do
> 3) There is more opportunity to succeed in less desirable careers


All basically the reasons why I'm earning a degree in accounting.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes. IMO, "follow your passion" has been very damaging not only because of having skills/talent or not, but also coz many people don't have that One Passion and are more of generalists/jack-off-all-trades than specialists. Also, career is not all that is in life, many people has other interests in life that a job where they are good at that can sustain their lifestyle might be more important than feeling passionate.

Passion can also be born by time, when we find out how we actually enjoy doing something specially when we are better at.

There are people who indeed has that One Passion, but not everyone has and there's no one size fits all.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Another one. It's a good follow up.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Survivorship_bias


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I am following my passion. Having a job just to pay the bills and have a roof over your head is a sad existence. 

I don't want to have a distinction between my worklife and my personal life. The idea of work-life balance is repulsive, like work is so horrible that it has to be balanced with your life? Like it's not even a part of your actual life. lmao

I'm not gonna wake up everyday of my life until retirement just to get money. 

99% of people in this world lead completely unbearable lives as far as I am concerned. 

You should always follow your passion as you probably have the capability of being good at something if you are passionate about it. Of course there are exceptions and delusional cases like X factor candidates but you get the idea.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

I think you have it backwards. the exception to the rule is the ones that have the talent at what they have a passion for, and often that doesn't even matter when the field is flooded with others that have the same passion. There are millions of extremely talented musicians that will never make it big living in vans scrounging to make it to the next bar gig.


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

ShatteredHeart, you da man


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

ShatteredHeart said:


> I think you have it backwards. the exception to the rule is the ones that have the talent at what they have a passion for, and often that doesn't even matter when the field is flooded with others that have the same passion. There are millions of extremely talented musicians that will never make it big *living in vans scrounging to make it to the next bar gig.*


Sounds way better than getting a 'job'.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Laurence gets it, he has a blue color construction job, and he is the happiest person in the whole movie and has made the best career choice. Look how happy the Peter is at the end.


----------



## CyborgSirenSong (Sep 4, 2016)

My advice is become the person giving the advice.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

"Do it for the fame and fortune, and the babes"


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Great videos. Though I have an opposite problem got into something that I have abilities for but absolutely no passion. It doesn't work well in fields that require great dedication to get any marketable skills, at least without good conditions and many reinforcements.



strawberryLola said:


> I remember watching this vid! I also remember watching a video from Steve Jobs to follow your passion, then I thought, "Didn't Jobs practically steal Xerox's idea?" In a way, it wasn't truly _his_ passion? He just stole it, and ran with it. Hmm..


Steve Jobs is an INFJ. They are often pathological bullshitters that say shit just to influence people. Also, maybe he was really passionate about the Xerox's idea.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Sounds way better than getting a 'job'.


Think about it that way. If you are a musician people don't really value your work. They are looking at how to get it cheap, legally, if they care about legality anyway. What's the point of giving anything to people if they spit at you?


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Think about it that way. If you are a musician people don't really value your work. They are looking at how to get it cheap, legally, if they care about legality anyway. What's the point of giving anything to people if they spit at you?


Is this emo revival day or something?


----------

